# Shave Horse



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I am trying to make a shave horse this is what I want

this is what I got


















I can't get the jaws to come together and hold they are set for about .75" and then the foot his my bench Is ther any where measurements for the holes because the videos that do talk say put the holes where you want but they give no starting place. How can you put them where you want unless you have an idea where they should be


----------



## Berto (Apr 27, 2014)

I put the first set of holes 1.25" up from the 2×4 bottom. With your block being 1.5" x (appears 2.5-3) and drilled in the center (1.5" way) and offset the wider way - the first hole will allow you to hold something as narrow as about .5". Drilling your block offset as you have gives you two heights by rotating it.

I spaced the holes at 1" beyond the first ones. I drilled additional holes in the bottom 2×4 as well. This allows me to move the swing arms back - providing more support under the piece I'm working on.
As you can see I've also made a tapered block and with the longer support, I'm able to use a small draw knife on some spoon backs.
You can always drill more holes and offset them if you need smaller spaces between.











































I also drilled a dowel and wrapped it with leather to use on simple flat holds.


----------



## Berto (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Berto (Apr 27, 2014)

One other thing….........add a piece to the bottom of the swing arms as shown in the picture below. 
This allows you to comfortably push it the arms further back with the toe of your shoe.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thank Berto do you have any suggestion how I can do it better. I was considering a fixed jaw. I am not sure what to do. When it comes to making a concept in to a tool I am lost


----------



## Berto (Apr 27, 2014)

Suggestions =
With what you already have assembled, it appears, all you need is more holes.

Drill a row of holes in your bottom 2×4 as shown in the picture 2 of post #1. This will allow you to move your swing arms/legs deeper on you 2×4. (the horizontal block)
Then drill additional holes in your swing arms, that hold your top block. (to move it up or down)

On mine, I used 1×4 for the swing arms/legs. I offset the holes in the 1×4 as shown in picture 2 of post #1.
The bolt through the bottom is towards the back and the holes that hold the top block are towards the front edge.
The holes in the 1×4 are 1 inch from the edge.

I'm not quite sure I understand your meaning of "fixed jaw".


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

here is a video is closer to what am trying to make, the holes are not offset. I hate these no talk videos.
By fixed jaw I meant the the jaw does not move, the swing arm is moved up and down


----------



## Berto (Apr 27, 2014)

When you push the bottom of the arm back it puts pressure on the piece your working - at that point, the "jaw" is fixed and doesn't move due to the pressure being applied by your foot. Release the pressure - rotate / adjust as needed.
If you want the "jaw" to stay fixed…..........use a clamp.


----------

